# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Wife Sleeps Near Husband's Casket Before Burial [pic]

## literatim

http://www.yotatech.com/f5/picture-y...-awards-83453/

----------


## Gordon

What an amazing picture. 

You never see that on tv. 

"Katherine Cathey was expecting a phone call from her husband, Marine 2nd. Lt. Jim Cathey, so she could tell him if their baby would be a boy or a girl. Instead, she got a knock at the door -- the knock every military family dreads. When his body finally arrived at the airport in the Marine's hometown of Reno, Katherine never wanted to leave his side. 'You take for granted the last night you spend with them,' she said. 'I think I took it for granted. This was the last night I'll have to sleep next to him.' She said about her all night vigil by Jim's casket the night before his burial. Major Steve Beck prepares for the final inspection of 2nd Lt. James J. Cathey's body, only days after notifying Cathey's wife of the Marine's death in Iraq. "




The night before the burial of her husband's body, Katherine Cathey refused to leave the casket, asking to sleep next to his body for the last time. The Marines made a bed for her, tucking in the sheets below the flag. Before she fell asleep, she opened her laptop computer and played songs that reminded her of 'Cat,' and one of the Marines asked if she wanted them to continue standing watch as she slept. "I think it would be kind of nice if you kept doing it," she said. "I think that's what he would have wanted."

----------


## CurtisLow

That's sad... God bless them all. 

*Salute*


.

----------


## joelfarm

Wow, I do not have access to anything but the alphabet news networks, and certainly have not seen this on them. This story should be spread all around the nation, to make us lazy, apathetic, consumer driven slobs to wake up to the impact that this war has on everyday citizens. Another American family forever shattered. All the possibilities that will never be. Yes, it is only one, one of thousands, upon continued thousands. But what a poignant photograph. I hope and pray this woman finds solice in her life. 
    This is what me work all the harder to elect Ron Paul. I know, he will not subject our fine brave young Americans to this result UNLESS it is to defend the UNITED STATES of AMERICA, not some desert oil country.

----------


## 1913_to_2008

That makes me very sad!

----------


## expatinireland

The original story here at the Rocky Mountain News

Includes audio slide show, video and pdf file of the 24 page report:

http://denver.rockymountainnews.com/news/finalSalute/

----------


## xd9fan

*this speaks volumes about Americans....the wife......the honor of marriage....the honor of the Marine standing....the Marine in the coffin.....*and we are wasting/suffering our best (marines and their wonderful wifes and families) for what????...the borders of iraq?????

How about the borders of America????

God this foreign policy needs radical yet basic change!!

----------


## yoAdrian

Semper FI my brother for i will see you one day to help you stand guard on those gates. May the sabers of heaven sound at your arrival.

----------


## shadow26

> What an amazing picture. 
> 
> You never see that on tv. 
> 
> "Katherine Cathey was expecting a phone call from her husband, Marine 2nd. Lt. Jim Cathey, so she could tell him if their baby would be a boy or a girl. Instead, she got a knock at the door -- the knock every military family dreads. When his body finally arrived at the airport in the Marine's hometown of Reno, Katherine never wanted to leave his side. 'You take for granted the last night you spend with them,' she said. 'I think I took it for granted. This was the last night I'll have to sleep next to him.' She said about her all night vigil by Jim's casket the night before his burial. Major Steve Beck prepares for the final inspection of 2nd Lt. James J. Cathey's body, only days after notifying Cathey's wife of the Marine's death in Iraq. "
> 
> 
> 
> The night before the burial of her husband's body, Katherine Cathey refused to leave the casket, asking to sleep next to his body for the last time. The Marines made a bed for her, tucking in the sheets below the flag. Before she fell asleep, she opened her laptop computer and played songs that reminded her of 'Cat,' and one of the Marines asked if she wanted them to continue standing watch as she slept. "I think it would be kind of nice if you kept doing it," she said. "I think that's what he would have wanted."


This is one of the most heart-breaking things I have ever seen...

----------


## shadow26

> Wow, I do not have access to anything but the alphabet news networks, and certainly have not seen this on them. This story should be spread all around the nation, to make us lazy, apathetic, consumer driven slobs to wake up to the impact that this war has on everyday citizens. Another American family forever shattered. All the possibilities that will never be. Yes, it is only one, one of thousands, upon continued thousands. But what a poignant photograph. I hope and pray this woman finds solice in her life. 
>     This is what me work all the harder to elect Ron Paul. I know, he will not subject our fine brave young Americans to this result UNLESS it is to defend the UNITED STATES of AMERICA, not some desert oil country.


Exactly.  No woman should have to suffer like this...we need to get Ron Paul to the White House.

----------


## joelfarm

for the comeback. I am bumping this not for me, only so more posters will notice this story, instead of some of the tripe that seems to be on it recently.

----------


## shadow26

> for the comeback. I am bumping this not for me, only so more posters will notice this story, instead of some of the tripe that seems to be on it recently.


I agree...I wish this would go 'viral'...more people need to see it.

----------


## USAF Vet Dan

If that picture doesn't motivate one to rise for the cause of liberty and justice, nothing will.

I'll use this very sad image to make a point.  Ever since the "surge" - not the one in Iraq, but the Ron Paul Revolution surge, have you noticed that the MSM doesn't even cover what's going on over there?

We no longer hear of the success (or failure) of the latest operation... listing the casualties.  I cannot help but to see that this isn't coincidence.  Chalk up another reason to be pissed at the MSM... the rotten bastards!

----------


## raystone

this is the type of needless lifelong family suffering that first got me into Dr. Paul, THEN came knowledge of RP's integrity, economic policy and overall foreign policy.

----------


## joelfarm

IF, and it is a big IF, most Americans are as fed up with this boondoggle as MSM says they are, why are so many parroting jorge bush's mantra "support the troops, fund the war"?
And to make matters worse, the Democan controlled Congress just pass a hugh bill(over 500 Billion tax dollars) to fund it more. 
   You remember those guys, they are the ones recently put in there, suposedly to stop this crime. The height of hypocrasy.I used to be one of the few in my circle to openly oppose the war. Not only the legality of it, but for the way our troops are being hamstrung in operating it. 
Now, I can not find anyone who thinks it is such a great adventure. That is because some of them have family over there in it. We are dreading the day one of them meets the fate of Katherine Cathey.

----------


## Cigaboo

That's a very sad photo

----------


## Gordon

> *this speaks volumes about Americans....the wife......the honor of marriage....the honor of the Marine standing....the Marine in the coffin.....*and we are wasting/suffering our best (marines and their wonderful wifes and families) for what????...the borders of iraq?????
> 
> How about the borders of America????
> 
> God this foreign policy needs radical yet basic change!!


Best post so far.

----------


## tomveil

> The original story here at the Rocky Mountain News
> 
> Includes audio slide show, video and pdf file of the 24 page report:
> 
> http://denver.rockymountainnews.com/news/finalSalute/


READ THIS ARTICLE!  

I read it when it first came out, and I was BAWLING by the end of it.  THIS IS THE REASON WE NEED TO COME HOME!

----------


## tomveil

http://denver.rockymountainnews.com/news/finalSalute/

Yes, I just doubled posted!  THE ARTICLE IS THAT GOOD!  EVERYBODY HERE SHOULD READ IT!

----------


## Gordon

bump

----------


## xd9fan

why we fight

bump

----------


## Thomas Paine

It's time to bring our "boys" and "gals" home.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> READ THIS ARTICLE!  
> 
> I read it when it first came out, and I was BAWLING by the end of it.  THIS IS THE REASON WE NEED TO COME HOME!


Me too!  I just had to make a trip to the lady's room to wipe off my running mascara!!  This is TRULY heartbreaking and needs to be seen by every warhawk on the planet!!!  ONLY Ron Paul will insure that this doesn't needlessly happen while he's on watch!!  WE MUST go EVERYTHING within our power to GET THIS MAN ELECTED!!   It's going to be a no-holds barred, knock down, drag out, down and dirty kind of fight but WE MUST PREVAIL!!  

Talk to people in check out lines. wear your Ron Paul shirts and buttons, carry slim-jims and/or liberty cards.  Do whatever you can where ever you can.  

Support our military (and their families). BRING THEM HOME ALIVE!!

----------


## Mark

Just a reminder. Why we fight.

----------


## merrimac

That's an image that would pierce a heart made out of stone.

----------


## Mike S.

What a needless waste! This almost brings me to tears.

My son will be of age in a few years.  I will not let him be drafted into this war. 
On the other hand, I would be OK with him defending our own borders through military service.

Everyone should watch the movie "We were soldiers then".  It really gets at all the aspects of war.  It changed my outlook drastically, and movies rarely have any effect on me.

----------


## inibo

This post made me weep.  I don't think my heart could stand reading the Rocky Mountain News article.

This was must end NOW and we must make sure nothing like this ever happens again.

----------


## shadow26

> This post made me weep.  I don't think my heart could stand reading the Rocky Mountain News article.
> 
> This was must end NOW and we must make sure nothing like this ever happens again.


It makes EVERYONE weep; man or woman.  That is precisely WHY it must be spread everywhere...

----------


## xd9fan

bump

----------


## axiomata

Reading the thread title I was ready to make a joke about rigor mortis and "getting it up" but it's not gonna happen after seeing the pic.

----------


## sofia

photos like that make my blood boil with Holy hatred for all the warmongers who cheered us into this bloodbath.


$#@! you Rush-Hannity-O'Reilly-Beck-McCain-Palin-AIPAC-GOP-neocons-Zionists etc.

----------


## Cowlesy

That may be the saddest picture I have ever seen on RonPaulForums.

----------


## apropos

> *this speaks volumes about Americans....the wife......the honor of marriage....the honor of the Marine standing....the Marine in the coffin.....*and we are wasting/suffering our best (marines and their wonderful wifes and families) for what????...the borders of iraq?????
> 
> How about the borders of America????
> 
> God this foreign policy needs radical yet basic change!!


This.

----------


## sluggo

> photos like that make my blood boil with holy hatred for all the warmongers who cheered us into this bloodbath.
> 
> 
> $#@! you rush-hannity-o'reilly-beck-mccain-palin-aipac-gop-neocons-zionists etc.


+1000

----------


## Mini-Me

I had never seen this thread before...this is really heartbreaking.

----------


## nobody's_hero

I've never seen this thread before either. 

I can't remember the last time the media even mentioned the war, except to report some untypically high daily casualty count.

That speaks volumes for the 'progress' we're making. Bring 'em home to defend what's left of freedom here in the U.S.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I've never seen this thread before either. 
> 
> I can't remember the last time the media even mentioned the war, except to report some untypically high daily casualty count.
> 
> That speaks volumes for the 'progress' we're making. Bring 'em home to defend what's left of freedom here in the U.S.


Nor had I seen this thread.

It was like a major punch to the gut.

This woman lost the father of her child right before his birth.

----------


## Cowlesy

// before heading out

people need a remembrance of why we were here in 2007.

----------


## Cowlesy

This was the hardest pic to view, in my opinion, with her tummy.

----------


## AdamT

I feel for this woman, I think that is one of the saddest pictures I've ever seen. It should never have happened

----------


## sofia

Back in 2007/8...I was hoping that the campaign would have run TV ads using these types of photos. Only powerful emotional images can shake the sheeple out of their slumber.

----------


## Reason



----------


## TheConstitutionLives

> photos like that make my blood boil with Holy hatred for all the warmongers who cheered us into this bloodbath.
> 
> 
> $#@! you Rush-Hannity-O'Reilly-Beck-McCain-Palin-AIPAC-GOP-neocons-Zionists etc.


+1

----------


## Sandman33

> What an amazing picture. 
> 
> You never see that on tv. 
> 
> "Katherine Cathey was expecting a phone call from her husband, Marine 2nd. Lt. Jim Cathey, so she could tell him if their baby would be a boy or a girl. Instead, she got a knock at the door -- the knock every military family dreads. When his body finally arrived at the airport in the Marine's hometown of Reno, Katherine never wanted to leave his side. 'You take for granted the last night you spend with them,' she said. 'I think I took it for granted. This was the last night I'll have to sleep next to him.' She said about her all night vigil by Jim's casket the night before his burial. Major Steve Beck prepares for the final inspection of 2nd Lt. James J. Cathey's body, only days after notifying Cathey's wife of the Marine's death in Iraq. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before the burial of her husband's body, Katherine Cathey refused to leave the casket, asking to sleep next to his body for the last time. The Marines made a bed for her, tucking in the sheets below the flag. Before she fell asleep, she opened her laptop computer and played songs that reminded her of 'Cat,' and one of the Marines asked if she wanted them to continue standing watch as she slept. "I think it would be kind of nice if you kept doing it," she said. "I think that's what he would have wanted."



All for CORPORATE GREED and "spreadin democracy!"

What a bunch of bull$#@!.

----------


## Cowlesy

//

----------


## Vessol

Very heartbreaking, my prayers to her and their soon to be son.

Reading further into the article I was disappointing by it giving the age old line of them protecting our freedoms. They should be protecting our freedoms, but sadly they are not in Afghanistan and Iraq, infact they are unknowingly endangering them.

----------


## Todd

Wow...how sad.

And it's not on the news, it's not in the papers.  Obama sure as hell doesn't mention it in his state of the union.   Nothing going on overseas people.   As far as most American's seem concerned the war isn't real.
 We know more on our evening news about how the Haitians are doing than our soldiers over seas.  

Disgusting.

----------


## RCA

I never saw this before either. This is truly powerful. I'm going to post this original link on Facebook now:

http://www.poy.org/63/15/ae01_01.php

----------


## xd9fan

Why do we as americans give so much to this govt??

Its time to stop.  I will die along side my sons for my state and our borders......the world can $#@! off and $#@! themselves.

The national guard should NEVER be allowed to step foot on foreign soil.
I will never allow my sons to be in the military with this empire of waste.

We deserve better than this. We are lied to daily reguardless of party by this govt.

We waste so much......for all the wrong reasons........after wwII no other country deserves the blood of american men.  NONE.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This video, which was one of the first tubes of the 2007 campaign, made me shake with anger and literally weep with sadness.

It got banned off youtube, the soundtrack turned off, and reposted so many times I couldn't tell you who the original maker was. I don't think this person was the first, I could be wrong though.

D/L and save this so it never goes down the memory hole.

It should be required viewing...why *we* fight.

YouTube - Ron Paul Our Power Our Responsibility

----------


## sofia

> This video, which was one of the first tubes of the 2007 campaign, made me shake with anger and literally weep with sadness.
> 
> It got banned off youtube, the soundtrack turned off, and reposted so many times I couldn't tell you who the original maker was. I don't think this person was the first, I could be wrong though.
> 
> D/L and save this so it never goes down the memory hole.
> 
> It should be required viewing...why *we* fight.
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul Our Power Our Responsibility


Holy $#@!!  Thats was POWERFUL!

----------


## Goldhunter27

$#@! like this pisses me off to no end.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Took me two hours to read it. i could not go on through the tears throughout. Powerful story.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Holy $#@!!  Thats was POWERFUL!


I showed that video, personally, to at least 50 people.

Not a single one was left unmoved, angry, openly crying, or, in the case of some neo-cons, their entire philosophical core shaken.

In a few cases, all of the above.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Took me two hours to read it. i could not go on through the tears throughout. Powerful story.


That.

Words fail me.

----------


## sofia

> I showed that video, personally, to at least 50 people.
> 
> Not a single one was left unmoved, angry, openly crying, or, in the case of some neo-cons, their entire philosophical core shaken.
> 
> In a few cases, all of the above.


meanwhile...the illustrious marketing geniuses in charge of the Ron Paul campaign were using our millions to run  _"He's catchin on. I'm tellin ya."_

fools!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> meanwhile...the illustrious marketing geniuses in charge of the Ron Paul campaign were using our millions to run  _"He's catchin on. I'm tellin ya."_
> 
> fools!


Ugh, really.

----------


## jmdrake

> This video, which was one of the first tubes of the 2007 campaign, made me shake with anger and literally weep with sadness.
> 
> It got banned off youtube, the soundtrack turned off, and reposted so many times I couldn't tell you who the original maker was. I don't think this person was the first, I could be wrong though.
> 
> D/L and save this so it never goes down the memory hole.
> 
> It should be required viewing...why *we* fight.
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul Our Power Our Responsibility



Great video!  But let's not put all our videos eggs in the YouTube basket.

YouTube - Don't Boycott YouTube! Starve YouTube

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Bump

----------


## Justinjj1

What really chokes me up are the pictures of killed and wounded innocent Iraqi children of which this guy in the casket was either a direct or indirect accomplice.

----------


## Pericles

> What really chokes me up are the pictures of killed and wounded innocent Iraqi children of which this guy in the casket was either a direct or indirect accomplice.


 
What really annoys me are commments like this /\  Do you really think GIs enjoy killing other people, and maybe non combatants most of all?

----------


## Todd

> What really annoys me are commments like this /\  Do you really think GIs enjoy killing other people, and maybe non combatants most of all?


Yes.  No one I personally know wanted to have to go and kill someone.

----------


## steve005

> Do you really think GIs enjoy killing other people, and maybe non combatants most of all


I have met friends of friends who have signed up for marines, army, etc for that very reason... video games $#@! people up

----------


## Justinjj1

> What really annoys me are commments like this /\  Do you really think GIs enjoy killing other people, and maybe non combatants most of all?


Enjoying it has nothing to do with it. (Although I know several of them actually do enjoy it).  The guy voluntarily joined an organization whose sole purpose now is to spread empire at the barrel of a gun.  He went overseas and willingly participated in a war that slaughtered over a hundred thousand innocent people.  And please don't tell me that he was "just doing his job".  That excuse didn't work at Nuremberg and it shouldn't work here.  The blame for this illegal war shouldn't just rest with George W. Bush and the "neo-cons", it should rest with all of the service members who pulled the triggers, dropped the bombs, or gave support to those who did.  Im sure that I will get flamed or perhaps banned for this, but the whole "support the troops even if you don't support the war" thing is bull$#@!.  Without the troops, there would be no war.

The link in the original post is pure propaganda. 

 "It means so much to them to be recognized and appreciated for everything they do, and hopefully your freedom means at least that much to you."  

The ONLY time American troops have protected our freedom was the American Revolution.

----------


## Cowlesy

a great one as AF points out people should watch again

YouTube - Ron Paul Our Power Our Responsibility

----------


## bkreigh

> Enjoying it has nothing to do with it. (Although I know several of them actually do enjoy it).  The guy voluntarily joined an organization whose sole purpose now is to spread empire at the barrel of a gun.  He went overseas and willingly participated in a war that slaughtered over a hundred thousand innocent people.  And please don't tell me that he was "just doing his job".  That excuse didn't work at Nuremberg and it shouldn't work here.  The blame for this illegal war shouldn't just rest with George W. Bush and the "neo-cons", it should rest with all of the service members who pulled the triggers, dropped the bombs, or gave support to those who did.  Im sure that I will get flamed or perhaps banned for this, but the whole "support the troops even if you don't support the war" thing is bull$#@!.  Without the troops, there would be no war.
> 
> The link in the original post is pure propaganda. 
> 
>  "It means so much to them to be recognized and appreciated for everything they do, and hopefully your freedom means at least that much to you."  
> 
> The ONLY time American troops have protected our freedom was the American Revolution.


Were articles like this a few years ago bull$#@! as well?

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/...s/5223477.html

http://www.navytimes.com/news/2008/0...onors_050408w/

----------


## jake

> I have met friends of friends who have signed up for marines, army, etc for that very reason... video games $#@! people up


bs; someone who does this is "$#@!ed up"; blaming video games is a joke. it may have contributed but they are still $#@!ed up. I play tons of violent video games and i'd never harm a fly so to speak.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It's time to bring our "boys" and "gals" home.


*State of the Union 2015: Barack Obama urges Congress to approve new use of military force*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          By Philip Ewing and Jeremy Herb

                                                                                      1/20/15 11:41 PM EST
                                                                                                                                                                                     President Barack Obama on Tuesday renewed his call for  Congress to approve a new authorization for the use of military force in  the fight against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant — but gave  no new sense about when he hoped Congress would act or whether he would  send up his own detailed proposal.

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/01/state-of-the-union-2015-barack-obama-isil-114429.html


*Pentagon to deploy 400 troops to train Syrian rebels*
Reuters-Jan 15, 2015
The training program is a part of U.S. President Barack Obama's plan to field local forces in Syria ...

----------


## TheTexan

> If you ever have the opportunity to thank a US Servicemember, please take a moment to do so. It only takes about 10 seconds to stop and thank someone in uniform for their service to our country. It means so much to them to be recognized and appreciated for everything they do, and hopefully your freedom means at least that much to you. These men and women make uncountable sacrifices every day of their lives, and unfortunately, some of them give all so that we may continue to know and enjoy our freedom here at home. These are the lives that our freedoms are built upon. Please don't take that for granted.


Thank you US service members for making so many sacrifices at home and abroad!  If only the Iraqis and the Afghanis knew the kind of sacrifices our service members make, they wouldnt hate us so much.

Thanks!!!!

----------


## TheTexan

> What really annoys me are commments like this /\  Do you really think GIs enjoy killing other people, and maybe non combatants most of all?


They enjoy it probably as much as the IRS enjoys collecting taxes, or the DEA enjoys locking people up.

I'm not sure how 'enjoy' factors into the equation of what their actions mean or dont mean.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> What really chokes me up are the pictures of killed and wounded innocent Iraqi children of which this guy in the casket was either a direct or indirect accomplice.


Granted this is almost five years old and the member who originally posted this has been banned, but comments like this just alienate the mainstream from supporting the movement.  There is no reason to post antagonistic posts like the one quoted above.

----------


## TheTexan

> Granted this is almost five years old and the member who originally posted this has been banned, but comments like this just alienate the mainstream from supporting the movement.  There is no reason to post antagonistic posts like the one quoted above.


Yes, I agree.  This thread should be about the sacrifices of war and the great toll it takes, not pictures of some wounded/killed children in Iraq.

Support our troops!

----------

